

Vizio Thin+Light: MB Air form factor, 15.6" display, $1k - CoffeeDregs
http://store.vizio.com/ct15a1.html

======
PythonDeveloper
Another version with faster CPU... <http://store.vizio.com/ct15a2.html>

